# Mold in my batch ?



## meterman5 (Sep 12, 2013)

I recently brewed two batches.

I did masteron 200ml 100mg/ml and test prop 200ml 100mg/ml.

I used the same recipe for both 2%BA/18%ba.

Both bottles were washed with 91% alcohol and baked in a 350 degree oven for 2 hours covered in foil. I used a Nalgene bottle top filter .22. 

The powder supplier I get from is very reputable and have done several batches of test cyp, tren E, and deca before from the same supplier no issues. 

I noticed something wasn't right with the masteron right off the start because it did not want to dissolve in the ba/bb mixture in the beaker. It was more a green cloudy mess to start. I added heated oil and then figured there were impurities with the powder.

I ran it through the filter and the end product came out clear as can be. However there was a noticeable amount of "sludge" leftover in the filter. I decided to remix add a couple more ml's BB to help. Used a new filter and clear solution again with about half the sludge. I figured just shitty powder and did the prop right after same filter. 

Here are two pics of the end product a week later. Masteron on the right prop on the left. I don't know what the crap is on the bottom of the masteron bottle and why it wouldn't be in the prop bottle as well. 

Thoughts ?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 12, 2013)

Aren't those crystals in the mast? Raw quality not good possibly but yet i see it made at 2/20% and extra 2% could make a difference.


----------



## meterman5 (Sep 12, 2013)

That's what I thought as well. I added 2 ml of BB on the secon filtering which would make it 19% on 200ml. I can add an additional 2 ml to make it 20%. I have never made short ester homebrew that's why I wasn't going to shoot for more than 100mg/ml. I was just surprised by the amount of sludge in the filetr after. 

Given that I have done several batches of cyp, tren, and deca that they usually 99% were mixed almost clear in the BA/bb solution in the beaker. I really don't want to scrap the whole 200ml. Plus literally 10 minutes later when I mixed the test prop it was completely clear as all the other batches have been. I may have just gotten a junk order of masteron.


----------

